

Ask HN: How to start as a VC firm? - throwawaycavc

Dear HN,<p>My wife recently got an interesting offer. She is basically being asked to start a VC firm. This clearly sounds too good to be true, but everything appears to check out. From what we can tell, the firm appears to be a case of a wealthy individual starting a company to invest their own money, and hiring a small team of people to help them in that task. So far the company has focused on other markets, but is pivoting to focus on seed stage startups in the Palo Alto, California area. My wife has experience as as an employee at a couple startups, but not with fundraising for them. Based on initial discussions with the other employees at the company, no one else does either. As she is the first employee located in this area, she is basically responsible for building the company&#x27;s business in this market from the ground up.<p>So here&#x27;s our question. Suppose you had such an offer and had decided to go with it (as strange as this all sounds). Where would you start? What would you do? Who would you talk to? How would you find and evaluate startups, break into investor social circles, gain entrance to the various start incubators? How would you set appropriate investment goals? How would you avoid the pitfalls normally associated with VCs?<p>Thanks!<p>(Since this is a throwaway account, if you would like us to contact you, please leave us some way to get your contact info.)
======
boomtown21
I have some experience in this area, contact me at Hatur1932@yahoo.com

